# Kendall Jenner - walking the runway for Moschino fashion show S/S 2019 during Milan Fashion Week 20.09.2018 x24



## brian69 (22 Sep. 2018)

​


----------



## curtishs (14 Dez. 2018)

Danke fur die bilder!


----------

